# Passap e6000 - assembly instructions



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I recently received this machine without any assembly instructions. Can anyone help? I've tried youtube, google, and have sent an email to Passup in the UK. Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

google gave me this link... all the information you need is there I think
http://knittsings.com/how-to-assemble-a-passap-duomatic-stand/


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> google gave me this link... all the information you need is there I think
> http://knittsings.com/how-to-assemble-a-passap-duomatic-stand/


You are wonderful! I don't understand why I didn't find this when I used google...but thank you very much!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, that link helped a bit, however I have 2 Electra motors (?) a 3000 and a 3000A, and can't see what they attach too, so I need more links!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I recently received this machine without any assembly instructions. Can anyone help? I've tried youtube, google, and have sent an email to Passup in the UK. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Check ebay - search passap - at one time someone had the set up and start up instructions that were originally on a vhs tape transferred onto a dvd.

found it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passap-E6000-Knitting-Machine-Instruction-DVD-/161050805988?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item257f6046e4

here is a link to buy a dvd for the motor:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PASSAP-KNITTING-MACHINE-3000A-MOTOR-VIDEO-DVD-Instructional-/380486471077?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5896c2cda5


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Okay, that link helped a bit, however I have 2 Electra motors (?) a 3000 and a 3000A, and can't see what they attach too, so I need more links!


Join the Passapknits, Passap Club and PassapPeople groups on Yahoo groups. www.groups.yahoo.com They have files you can download, and lessons to help. Pat Groves on Passapknits is one of the best Passap experts around, and hosts a Pasap seminar every two years.

Also, if you ask questions there, it's quite likely that someone else will have had the same problem, and gotten help to solve it.

I've had Passaps for almost 40 years, but don't use my motor so can't help you with yours.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> Join the Passapknits, Passap Club and PassapPeople groups on Yahoo groups. www.groups.yahoo.com They have files you can download, and lessons to help. Pat Groves on Passapknits is one of the best Passap experts around, and hosts a Pasap seminar every two years.
> 
> Also, if you ask questions there, it's quite likely that someone else will have had the same problem, and gotten help to solve it.
> 
> I've had Passaps for almost 40 years, but don't use my motor so can't help you with yours.


I've just joined, thank you!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Check ebay - search passap - at one time someone had the set up and start up instructions that were originally on a vhs tape transferred onto a dvd.
> 
> found it! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passap-E6000-Knitting-Machine-Instruction-DVD-/161050805988?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item257f6046e4
> 
> ...


Thanks! How did you ever remember and find this?


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

http://machineknittingetc.com/

Has the manuals for most everything you need for the E6000 to include the 3000a motor free for download 
Robert


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

tarrwb said:


> http://machineknittingetc.com/
> 
> Has the manuals for most everything you need for the E6000 to include the 3000a motor free for download
> Robert


Thanks Robert, I looked through these and they are the same manuals that I have. What I need are the actual 'how to assemble the machine' instructions. I've put some of it together just from the pictures, but other parts aren't visible in any of the diagrams. Thanks for the link, though


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Thanks Robert, I looked through these and they are the same manuals that I have. What I need are the actual 'how to assemble the machine' instructions. I've put some of it together just from the pictures, but other parts aren't visible in any of the diagrams. Thanks for the link, though


There are videos on youtube that are put up by the passap.net web site. These video show you the assembly steps and how to knit. As of a few minutes ago, Passap.net had 18 videos on youtube.com - start with video #1 [/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6y_wk6EzJA]. it covers assembly for the E6000 and basic knitting instructions. You may want to check out some of the other Passap.net videos on youtube.com as well

I have videotapes on the assembly and repair of the 3000A motor. I don't know if these videos are available for viewing at no charge on the Internet. It may be a good idea to contact passap.net [/http://www.passap.net/] to find out if the owner (Brian) will put up the videos for the 3000A motor assembly.

If he either does not have these videos or has no plans to put them up soon, you can buy the videos sold on eBay, to which someone else has already sent you a link.

I am certain that this eBay seller still has copies to sell - so if they are not currently listed on eBay, contact this seller through eBay to ask her to post them again.

If for some reason (maybe copyright infringement???) this eBay seller is no longer selling the 3000A motor assembly video, you should contact Pat Groves via the PassapKnits list on yahoogroups.com and ask her if she still has any of these videos available for purchase.

Pat Groves is a former Passap dealer and has the legal rights to sell the 3000A assembly and repair video.

If she does not have these videos, post a note on the PassapKnits list to see if anyone is willing to sell their 3000A assembly video.

I have not transferred all of my MK'ing videos to DVD yet so I am not in a position to send them out because in the event that they are lost in the mail or something, I would not have a back-up copy. Of course, I don't want any copyright infringement issues, so I would probably just loan my DVD at no charge - except for actual postage (in both directions)! Because I have a lot on my "to do list" I don't know when I will get around to transferring my videos to DVD.

If you have specific questions about certain steps in the assembly process - please post them here on the Knitting Paradise list or on any of the other MK'ing list that include Passap knitters.

You will find that as a group MK'ers are very helpful and always respond to a K.I.D. call (Knitter In Distress) call.

I hope this helps.

-kittykitty


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much, and Kittykitty, I do appreciate the great amount of time you just spent giving me that information. I have watched a few videos, however not yet about assembling, but I will keep looking. I will certainly contact you about your 'loan program' if it becomes absolutely necessary!

As it turns out, I have some parts that belong to different machines and am missing some that I need. The lovely woman who gave me the machine had 3 different brands of knitting machines and asked her children to pack them for her. I will get together with her next week and we will sort out just which parts go with which machine. Then, I will be ready to watch some videos!


----------



## kittykitty (Dec 31, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Thank you all so much, and Kittykitty, I do appreciate the great amount of time you just spent giving me that information. I have watched a few videos, however not yet about assembling, but I will keep looking. I will certainly contact you about your 'loan program' if it becomes absolutely necessary!
> 
> As it turns out, I have some parts that belong to different machines and am missing some that I need. The lovely woman who gave me the machine had 3 different brands of knitting machines and asked her children to pack them for her. I will get together with her next week and we will sort out just which parts go with which machine. Then, I will be ready to watch some videos!


You are very welcome.

My questions and suggestions now are:

1. Do you have the 2 part manuals (one part knitting instructions and another part for patterns) that come with the E6000?

If not, let us know and we will find a link for you to get these manuals at no charge on the Internet.

2. If you have the manual (or once you get it) separate all of the parts that do not look like anything you see in the E6000 manual.

3. Go to the Passap Canada website and look in the parts sections and see if any of these parts that were not in the E6000 manual are shown. You need to do this because there are parts that belong to the E6000 that you do not see in the regular set-up or assembly of the E6000 but these parts are important when you have to deep clean and/or replace certain parts.

4. For the parts that are not in the E6000 Manual OR on the Passap Canada website - post a message on either the PassapKnits list (yahoogroups.com) or on the Passap list in Ravelry [/https://www.ravelry.com/account/login] with a photo of the part. Please note that there is no charge to add photos to the file section of the PassapKnits group but there is an annual fee for posting photos on Ravelry BUT there is a 2 week free trial period - so you may want to post all of your "What is this" photos within this 2 week trial period.

5. Getting to your assembly issues - I do NOT understand them, are you having issues assembling the E6000 OR are you having issues assembling the 3000A motor OR BOTH?

6. The Passap.net videos on youtube.com to which I sent you a link in my last message take you step by step through the E6000 assembly. IF after trying to follow the steps in these videos, you are still having issues - please ask us your specific questions.

7. The 3000A motor video sold on eBay to which someone else sent you a link does cover the 3000A assembly AND you can also check with Pat Groves to buy this video. IF after trying to follow the steps in this video, you are still having issues, please ask us specific questions.

8. Keep in mind that unless you move residences a lot - chances are, once you set up your 3000A motor, you probably will not be taking it down anytime soon - SO it is really a GOOD investment to buy the 3000A assembly video because when it is time for you to move you will probably have forgotten how to set it up again. Also, it is possible that you may have someone else take it down so it will be a great help for that person to have the video to follow for guidance.

9. BTW, I have no affiliation with any of the video sellers or providers I have mentioned, so I do not profit in any way by mentioning them. I am only mentioning them because they are excellent resources.

10. Let us know if any other Passap issues arise.

I hope this helps.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Kittykitty: I greatly appreciate your help! I'll be working the next 2 days and then on Wednesday will talk with the original owner of the machine and we will hopefully find the missing parts. I do have the 2 large manuals, and a Duomatic Introductory tutorial video (along with a few other videos). Then, next weekend I will have time to try to sort it all out and get to work answering your other questions. Have a great week!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I found a huge box with lots of parts for the e6000 so I am in better shape than before. It turns out that there is a duomatic 80 mixed in with the e6000. I have found the online manuals for putting together the electra 3000a and for using it, but nothing on how it connects to either the stand that I have or how it connects to the locks. I'm also missing a few other parts (that I know of), and will search through the other boxes when I go back in 2 weeks. 

By any chance, is there anyone out there who lives in Georgia and is familiar with the Passap e6000? I think I'm going to need some hands on help!


----------

